# Musicmonster -> UGV -> auf Dummfang ??



## painsucker (16 Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
ich hab jetzt zwar kein Problem (mehr), aber wollte mal von meinem letzten "Problem" berichten.
Ich hatte vor einiger Zeit das Probeabo von Musicmonster und dummerweiser vergessen rechtzeitig zu kündigen, OK mein Fehler. Ich habe dann auch die fälligen Rechnungen nicht bezahlt und es ging dann alles über UGV Inkasso. Habe dann alles bezahlt und Musicmonster fristgerecht und erfolgreich gekündigt. Gut soviel dazu.
Jetzt, ca. fast ein Jahr später, bekomme ich wieder ein Brief von UGV Inkasso wegen einer offenen Forderung von Musicmonster. Ich habe mich dann an den Musicmonster Kundenservice gewandt:

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Gesendet: Dienstag, 13. Dezember 2011 10:39
An: Kundenservice Demekon AG
Betreff: Zugangsdaten? Kündigung?

Hallo?
Wie komme ich denn an meine vergessenen Zugangsdaten, wenn ich weder mein
Benutzername noch mein Passwort weiß? Angemeldet müsste ich mich über diese
E-Mailadresse haben. Ich wollte nämlich schauen ob es meinen Account noch gibt, da ich eigentlich gekündigt hatte. Nun bekomme ich aber ein Schreiben von UGV Inkasso wegen einer offenen Forderung vom 21.07.2011? Ein Schreiben Ihrerseits habe ich nicht bekommen. Weder eine Zahlungserinnerung noch eine Mahnung etc. Ich bitte um eine schnelle Klärung!

Mit freundlichem Gruß
...
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Antort:
Hallo...,

vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht.
Bei diesem Schreiben an Sie handelte es sich um einen Fehler Ihrer Rechnungsstelle.
Ihr Vertrag war fristgerecht ausgelaufen und musste nicht von unserer Seite vorzeitig gekündigt werden.
Bitte entschuldigen Sie die Unannehmlichkeiten.
Eins schöne Weihnachtszeit wünscht

Ihr MusicMonster.FM Kundenservice
Support
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Daraufhin habe ich mich an UGV gewandt. Erst hieß es das Musicmonster nichts mehr damit zu tun hätte. Als ich der Frau am Telefon die EMail vorgelesen habe hieß es auf einmal.
Sie: Ach hier steht es wurde eingestellt. 
Ich: bekomme ich nochmal einen Brief von Ihnen? 
Sie: Nein es wurde eingestellt. 
Ich: hat es sich damit erledigt?
SIe: ja eigentlich schon.

Also ich finde das alles sehr komisch.


----------



## Hippo (16 Dezember 2011)

Man kanns ja mal probieren ...


----------

